

Powerset Looking for a New CEO - nickb
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/11/02/powerset-looking-for-a-new-ceo/

======
aswanson
Why don't they just query their engine, using natural language? I'm sure their
algorithm can handle it.

~~~
anaphoric
What bothers me about Pell's blog entry is that he acts as if Powerset has
already accomplished something and that this is just some type of fine-tuned
adjustment.

Giving a bunch of private demos and keeping the community waiting while hyping
your solution is not impressive. I work in natural language interfaces
(<http://geo.anaphoric.com>) so I know how difficult it is to actually put up
a demo that does something. Check out our demo and you can assess if it has
any value. But at least we am willing to show something!

But powerset might ruin the reputation of natural language interfaces yet
again. Where's the beef Powerset!? Even if your stuff isn't so great, you must
show it. Or make a firm announcment about when you will show it. Don't let
this whole thing just fizzle down without at least giving us all a peek.

Yes I have contacted PowerSet about getting into their powerlabs several times
now and while I have been promised an invitation, I still am not being let in
to take a look. This bugs me.

All this said, if they really knock this out of the park I will turn around
and be a cheerleader for them. I want them to be great!

~~~
blader
Hey Michael - I just sent an activation email your way. Have fun.

~~~
anaphoric
Thanks. I look forward to it. I have an open mind.

Regards, MM

~~~
anaphoric
So I was finally invited into Powerlabs and I had a look around. Actually I
was mildly impressed. I have seen a lot of attempts at question answering and
it seems like PowerSet is somewhat beyond state-of-the-art. The big questions
I have are scalability and the expressiveness of their index beyond what they
are currently showing. In particular I wonder about their ability to handle
temporal relationships.

All in all I would say that there is value there. I just hope their money
lasts so they can really deliver something big. Most of the companies that
find success these days are so very unimpressive from a technology point of
view. I think Powerset is different.

And don't get me started on what 'sells' in academia these days... Talk about
going after low hanging fruit LOL. :-)

So three cheers for Powerset. Someone is finally going after something big!

~~~
blader
Thanks anaphoric. The stuff you were looking at it still very, very early so
expect to see great improvements in then near future.

